
Hacker homes: Would you couchsurf Kansas City just to get Google Fiber? - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/08/startups-would-you-couchsurf-kansas-city-just-to-get-google-fiber/
======
daeken
A few friends and I have been talking about renting a house in KC. We'd just
come in whenever we want to go focus on hacking and take advantage of the
awesome connection and low cost of living.

~~~
atomical
What kind of projects do 'hack' on?

~~~
daeken
I do a lot of reversing and security analysis; from web apps to game protocols
to electronic locks. So it'd be nice to have a place set up with all my gear
and just go focus on breaking product X.

------
bittersweet
I've recently gotten a 500/500 fiber connection (I'm located in the
Netherlands) and it's been fun, but I haven't found a way/service to saturate
it yet. It's fast enough that I don't think about the speed but 100/100 would
probably be able to provide that as well.

An internal network with just fiber subscribers would be cool though, I seem
to remember old DirectConnect networks that would only allow university
connections with big links.

------
ilaksh
I would consider moving to Kansas City and renting my own place just to get
Google Fiber. Moving into someone else's house or something without rent would
be awesome.

Too bad I am not really young anymore.. I' 34, which I guess is probably
considered way over the hill.

This may be a dumb question, but is there anywhere else in the US where you
can buy a broadband service with similar capabilities?

~~~
lsc
eh, if people are really interested, and in santa clara on the municipal fiber
loop, you can setup your apartment for really not all that much more than the
cost of moving; getting from the street to the building is on the order of ten
kilobucks, and it wouldn't take very many apartment complexes to amortize out
the monthly costs to almost nothing. (we're talking $100-$200 per fiber mile
per month) - then once you get into a data center, bandwidth, especially
download bandwidth (datacenters use mostly upload) is dang cheap.

(of course, then you have inside wiring costs, and I dono how much that is
going to set you back)

<http://svpfiber.com>

If someone is seriously interested, let me know, I've done a bunch of research
and have the map they give you under NDA around here somewhere.

If you really can't pay more than a hundred bucks a month, you also want to
check out surewest in sacramento.

------
dfc
_"'In three months, if we can get 10 startups onboard, then every 3 months we
can get 10 more,'Barreth added."_

How does that work?

~~~
graue
_"In exchange, the 'hacker-entrepreneur' is expected to buy their own food,
build a startup in town, and 'pay this kindness forward.'"_

Sounds like after 3 months, the now-established startup is expected to host a
new startup.

~~~
bogrollben
Not exactly. You can check out the details at www.homesForHackers.com. It's
more of a good faith 'pay it forward' effort to the community, somehow.

------
icefox
How about having a part time service where you accept mailed in HD's and
upload their contents.

Edit: assuming you can do that under the UA

~~~
Evbn
To compete with Amazon S3?

------
saiko-chriskun
I would for the right team :D

